# Obama Defends Roe v. Wade As Way for ‘Our Daughters’ to Have Same Chance As Sons to ‘Fulfill Their D



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*(CNSNews.com)* - President Barack Obama says the 39th anniversary of Roe v. Wade is the chance to recognize the "fundamental constitutional right" to abortion and to "continue our efforts to ensure that our daughters have the same rights, freedoms, and opportunities as our sons to fulfill their dreams."
The 1973 U.S. Supreme Court nationalized abortion law, prohibiting states from deciding on the matter. In his written statement, Obama acknowledged that abortion has been a divisive political issue.
Obama, while serving in the Illinois State Legislature and as president of the United States, has taken a hard line on abortion rights.
In his statement on the anniversary of the Roe v. Wade ruling, Obama said it reflects the broader principles of America.

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/oba...rs-have-same-chance-sons-fulfill-their-dreams


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

That's odd.....unlike (sadly) most Americans, I've read the entire US Constitution, and I can't recall a single reference to abortion in any of the articles or amendments.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Perhaps if HIS mother had opted for abortion, some of us would have the opportunity to enjoy OUR rights.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta you are right again. IF someone finds it I would love to see it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I am pro-life, but I accept that in America others have opposing views. This reason by our president, though, I find absolutely disgusting. What's he going to say next? That if its inconvenient for a middle aged person, they can off their elderly parents. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Personally, I am against abortions. However, I am Pro Choice as I don't see it as something that The Govt should be involved in. That being said I find the Presidents quote appalling. I read that as an endorsement of abortion as a form of birth control which disgusts me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hell, if you can justify a death sentence for a baby; then, you can justify the death sentence for a murderer, pedophile, rapist, etc. I don't presume to be moral enough to pass judgement on someone who chooses to have an abortion. It's not something that I would do, but it's not for me to judge. However, terminating a pregnancy based on convenience alone is not something I can support. I know from experience (been there, done that twice) that being pregnant and giving birth isn't always fun, but there are enough people in this country looking to adopt babies that it would be worth going through with the pregnancy to give someone else the opportunity to be a parent. Take it for what it's worth, I'm just counting the days until birth control isn't a concern.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

osama is a flaming liberal so it's no news to me

but to play devil's advocate the scenario presented to me one time was if they outlaw all abortions except for say rape, then allot of women will lie and tell police they were raped just to have the abortion.

think it's a disgusting procedure, but then again i'm not a woman with something growing inside me. maybe these women having it done regard it as removing a giant tumor ?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not my place to tell someone whether or not they can or cannot have an abortion.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> What I take from his asshole statement... is that abortion should be legal so women can abandon responsibility like men have been doing for generations.
> 
> But that's my take anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree, it did sound as though he was saying that women should be allowed to shirk their responsibility like men. The problem when it comes to kids in foster care is that a lot of people don't want to adopt older kids. People I know who have adopted or are talking about adopting have all wanted babies. I don't know if that's the reason the ones who have adopted have gone to China or if it's got to do with red tape. But, that's another argument.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I could not imagine choosing to have an abortion, especially now that I am older and having to accept that my dreams of having children are likely to remain just that. That being said, I do not want to see Roe v. Wade overturned. I wish our society would work harder to prevent unwanted pregnancy by not being so careless about intimacy to begin with. Yeah, I know - with the social culture as it is, it's a stretch to think anyone would consider abstinence. The problem is multi-faceted as we have become a disposable, instant gratification society, even when it comes to relationships. Don't like something? Throw it away and get a new one. Sadly, this is applied to the most innocent when abortion is seen as a form of birth control. What I do fear is that forcing some oxygen thief to bear a child creates a new set of issues - she becomes more self-harmful during the pregnancy in hopes for a "natural" termination, continues or increases drug use or other fetus harming substances, causing life-long problems for the child. Yes, I know there is too much of the "unknown" and hell, sometimes a seemingly perfect baby can come out of the dredges of society. My point is, I think the better solution is to keep fighting the good fight and positively influence those we can to make better life choices.

I find Obama's statement to be offensive. It seems to me that by saying the "right to abortion" is a way to "ensure our daughters have the same rights, freedoms, and opportunities as our sons to fulfill their dreams," he is saying that children hold women back. The reality is that irresponsibility impacts both our sons' and daughters' ability to achieve their dreams. 

Like mtc said, there are far too many irresponsible breeders. The "system" sure seems to reward them, too (EBT, anyone?). Ultimately, it is the children who suffer. As far as adoption, the American system is a nightmare. I've had friends who successfully adopted but some have dealt with bio-mom issues that made it impossible. I could spend my entire life savings to adopt a child, only to have bio-mom come back and say she changed her mind, or for bio-dad to say he never knew. Several friends have adopted from Europe, China, and Mexico to avoid the American nightmares.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Wolfman said:


> Do you think that if someone punches a pregnant woman in the belly, causing her to miscarry, it should just be a simple A&B? Should it depend on whether the mother "wants" the baby?


There's the logic trap for abortion advocates; they want to have their cake (abortion on-demand, at any point until labor starts, with no repercussions whatsoever) and eat it too (murder charges for anyone who causes a pregnancy to terminate w/o the mother's consent).

IMO, a civilized society can't have it both ways; personally, I've reached the point of cynicism that I wish there were MORE abortions in this country, as it would greatly ease the burdens on the criminal justice, welfare, and social service budgets, but we need consistency, either way.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Delta, ditto with the cynicism. However, I have learned at my age I will never tell a woman what to do. It only hurts me.


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Hm. The Constitutional Right to kill babies. That's a new one on me.
> 
> Can we now kill someone if that person stands in the way of us and the fulfillment of "our dreams"?
> 
> ...


What is the time limit on that? ;-)


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/abo...ign-to-expose-obamas-extreme-abortion-record/

*This woman survived an abortion and is now an adult. I've yet to hear a good argument as to why abortion is a good "choice". Homicide in my eyes........*


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

When Obama says he wants his daughters to have the same rights as men. Does that mean if the man doesn't want a baby and he doesn't have to support it? I think most sane people become prolife forever when they hold their newborn child for the first.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Meat Eater said:


> When Obama says he wants his daughters to have the same rights as men. Does that mean if the man doesn't want a baby and he doesn't have to support it? I think most sane people become prolife forever when they hold their newborn child for the first.


We're on baby #4 right now, and I'm still amazed when I see that little heart fluttering on the screen... as early as 5 weeks! I'll never understand how someone can think that's not an actual life.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Lock up guns - for the children
2. Ban guns near schools - for the children
3. Ban soda machines in school - for the children.
4. More welfare - for the children!
5. Abortion on demand! - for the.... hey wait... uh... we'll be right back [whisper] who wrote this shit?


----------

